

Microsoft's Massive Metro Mistake - esolyt
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2408142,00.asp

======
pasbesoin
I'm taking to calling it W8 -- pronounced "wait". Whether that is until
service pack 1, or Windows 9, we'll have to see.

